# Rezept für Norwegische Fischfrikadellen?



## tobiiger (1. November 2007)

Moin zusammen,
Hab da mal ne Frage:
Und zwar war ich im Sommer mit meiner Freundin In Norwegen und es gab reichlich Makrelen zum mitnehmen.Vor Ort hatte uns ein Norweger einige Fischfrikadellen aud Makrelen zum probieren gegeben.Ultra lecker die Dinger!!!!!!!!!!!
Wollte nun versuchen die Teile hier nach zu machen,doch mit den Rezepten die ich mir hier gegooglt habe hat das nicht geklappt,waren irgendwie anders.
Kurze Beschreibung der Frikadellen (Fiskeböller?): Die waren sehr weich und gelblich,so als ob die in einer Friteuse gemacht wurden,von der Konsistenz eher wie ein fluffiger Pfannkuchen.Also durch ein Fleischwolf gedreht?
Hab leider kein Plan wie die Dinger gemacht werden,weiß nur ich MUSS das rezept haben,die waren einfach mega LEGGER.
Ok,falls jemand etwas weiss,dank im voraus.
mfg Tobi


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Norwegische Fischfrikadellen?*

Fiskeb*o*ller bei Google eingeben - somit abgehakt!? #h


----------



## tobiiger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Norwegische Fischfrikadellen?*

@ Zanderfänger
Nein,leider nicht....:cHatte auch Fiskeboller bei google drin aber irgendwie hab ich bestimmt schon 5-6 Rezepte probiert,aber nie war das Richtige dabei.Waren alle zwar gut aber halt nicht so wie ich sie kannte.
Also falls Du oder auch jemand anders noch ein Tipp hat,immer her damit,habe noch ein paar Makrelen zum probieren....:q

Soweit aber schon mal ein herrzliches Danke..............


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Norwegische Fischfrikadellen?*

Wie Du meinst, die bestehen doch eh fast nur aus Milch und Stärkemehl.


----------



## Fischmix (2. November 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Norwegische Fischfrikadellen?*

Moin

_Zutaten für 2-3 Personen
_Filet (Dorsch, Lengfisch, Schellfisch, Seelachs), 1 kleine Zwiebel, 1 gestrichener Essl. Stärke, 350 ml Vollmilch, Salz, frisch gemahlener Pfeffer, frisch geriebene Muskatnuss, Butter zum Braten 

_Zubereitung_
Schneide die Filets in grobe Stücke kühle sie sehr gut durch. Das geht am besten im Eisfach des Kühlschranks. 30-60 Min. reichen je nach Kühlschrankleistung aus. Hacke inzwischen die Zwiebel ganz fein. Rühre die Stärke mit etwas Milch an. Kühle auch die Milch. Jetzt püriert man die Filetstücke in der Küchenmaschine und gibt, während die Maschine noch läuft, die Zwiebel, die Stärkemilch, die restliche Milch, Salz, Pfeffer und Muskatnuss dazu. Arbeiten Sie schnell, damit sich die Fischmasse nicht durch das Schlagwerk erwärmt. Beim abschliessenden Abschmecken solltest du mit dem Löffel unterrühren. 
Forme mit einem Esslöffel Bratlinge, die Sie in Butter von beiden Seiten hellbraun braten. Pro Seite dauert dies etwa 5-10 Min. 

gruss Jörg


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Norwegische Fischfrikadellen?*

Auf dass sie Dir zu den Ohren rauskommen. :m

www.fiskekake.net


----------



## tobiiger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Norwegische Fischfrikadellen?*

Danke Fischmix und Zanderfänger,
glaube und hoffe damit etwas anfangen zu können,scheint sich meiner neuen Lieblingsspeise zu nähern:vik:.
Werde es dann gleich mal am WE ausprobieren und hoffe es wird so wie in Norge.....

Mfg Tobi


----------



## muddyliz (2. November 2007)

*AW: Rezept für Norwegische Fischfrikadellen?*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#frik
Ist zwar nicht die norwegische Variante aber die norddeutsche.


----------

